
Microsoft Edge Putting Users in Control of Flash - cpeterso
https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2016/04/07/putting-users-in-control-of-flash/
======
guitarbill
"we’re introducing a change to give users more control [...] Microsoft Edge
will intelligently auto-pause content"

How is that more control? Also, is this just click-for-flash? A picture,
instead of a (somewhat PR-filled) post, would have been helpful.

------
atrudeau
IE has the cheating husband problem. He says he'll never do it again, buys you
nice things, hell, is even nice to your mother, but in the back of your mind
there's always that latent fear that he'll cheat on you again.

~~~
raymondh
Sorry, I have to downvote this as an ad hominem comment that ignores the
article's content indicating that Microsoft is making a measured, useful, and
intelligent step forward.

~~~
atrudeau
That's exactly why I made the comment. I like what I'm seeing, not just here,
but on a lot of fronts by MS. But I'm always a little reluctant to trust.

